# Cured from IBD with the help of Homeopathic



## checo

Hi Friends, 

I am a silent reader of this forum and find very useful information here. Thank to all of you! 

Coming to my story, I was a student of Masters degree in Sweden when I was diagnosed with IBD. I move to Sweden in 2008 and in 2009. My symptoms were mainly include diarrhea. After having different tests from my doctor he refereed me to Gastrointestibnal department in a hospital of Vasteras (Sweden). I was very week at that time as I loss my weight upto 20Kg. Due to my serious condition, doctor admitted me in the hospital and stop my diet. They use some sort of white liquids drips that took 10-12 to finish. Firstly, they took me predisolne via injection and after a week they start giving me in tablet form. Before that, they performed different tests like, Abdominal CT and Endoscopy along with other blood tests but they could not found the reason for Diarreha but based on the sympots doctor provided me Prednisolne. At the time I was not aware the severity of this disease. When I discharged I read about IBD on internet and then I came to know about this. 

I started with Asacol and 75 mg Prednisolne by reducing 5 mg after a week. when I was to stop taking this drug, I start having the symptoms again. I met again with my doc (Gastro) and he advised me to have Colonoscopy. Ahhh...this test was really a painful one for me. With the help of it he told me that he is 90% sure that it is IBD and asked me to continue taking Prednisolne. 

It became very hard for me to complete my studies but I did not give up and complete my studies on time. Later I have traveled different countries like Germany, Belgium and Denmark and consult the best doctors there but all of them said that there is NO CURE available for this disease.  

At that time I was feeling very disappointed and decided to move back to my home country. So in 2012 I came back to Pakistan. In Pakistan my father take me to the best Gastro doctor in the country. Prof. Dr. Muhammad Umar. Who is a guru in his field. By looking at my medical history he told me that it is not possible to cure 100% but we will try to keep the symptoms low. So, I tried him for 6 months but at the 6 months I did not feel any improvement and end up with having blood in my stools untill I increase the dosage of Prednisolne. 

Then one of my friend advised me to visit a homeopathy doctor. I did not believe on homeopathy but my friend insisted me and take me to the homeopathic doctor. That was Radionic homeopathic. The doctor put a band above of my wrist (Till that time I did not tell him about my condition and IBD) that was attached to the machine. After 25 minutes of scanning he told me that you have inflammation in your small intestine and also there gallbladder is also very fatty. He told me that you may be having improper digestion due to that. I asked what is the relation between IBD and Gallbladder (This was the first time I was told that my Gallbladder is fatty). The doc told me in detail that Gallbladder function is to release bile which lubricates the intestine and help intestine to digest the fats in the diet. In my case there is no or very little bile and due to that my intestine are dry and caused inflammation. 

Then he advised to me stop taking Prednisolne gradually and along with that take the homeopathic medicine (the one which he gave me). I did the same and after 4 weeks I start feeling improvement. He asked me to visit him after a week. After 8 weeks after taking the proper homeopathic medicine he asked me to continue normal diet (Before that I was on special diet from 2009). And there was no problem in it. No diarrhea, no abdominal pains and nothing...I was just like a normal person who can eat and digest everything. it's four months now and on doc's advice I have stopped taking homeopathic medicine and I am perfectly alright now!

Thanks to homeopathy! In Jan 2013 I'll moving to NZ to start a new life  of course without Prednisolne


----------



## Angrybird

Hello and welcome to the forum 

I am pleased that you were able to find a treatment that worked for you and the tum is now settled.  Just to confirm will you still be seeing your GI doc on a regular basis so they can keep an eye on disease activity?

AB
xx


----------



## Blazing saddle

I would be interested to know what homeopathic treatments you are using x


----------



## Hobbes650

Life without Pred, something to truly be thankful for!  

Hobbes


----------



## FullM3lt

I love to hear alternative success stories. Modern meds are not even close to being successful enough.

Good luck to you and your healthy future! 

BTW, maybe I missed something in those paragraphs, but what exactly was the 'homeopathic medicine' you were taking?


----------



## D Bergy

I am also interested in the homeopathic remedy.  I have had success with a minor problem and homeopathy, but could not find one for Crohns. 

His remedy was specific to his problem, that may be different than any of ours so keep that in mind. 

Thanks for sharing your story. 

Dan


----------



## checo

TO Angrybird: I only see him (My Doc) when I start feeling the sympoms it has been a long time that I see him. Because everything is just perfect since then.

Blazing saddle: Bascially he give me two types of medicne, tablets and drops that I were supposed to take before and after meal. The drop name was Colic Gas and don't remeber the tablets name. Actually, the homeopathic doc used a radioonic homeopathic machines. Puts drops bottle and tables into the machine configure the machine and then give me the prepared medicines. It took him about 20-25 minutes to prepare everyweek when on my visit. 

Hobbes650: Exactly! 

FullM3lt: Thanks and wish you best of luck and good health too 

D Bergy: In homeopathic, they have a cure for Crohns as well and this was the first question that I asked my homeopathic doctor. You see, I was having IDB since 2008 and with the help of homeopathy it's all gone. You should give it a try. Because there are no side effects for homeopathy. So no worries in trying.


----------



## Angrybird

I would still advise at least a yearly check up to make sure things are ok, I have heard of many cases of folks feeling fine to then have a scope confirm active disease inside -  there is no cure for crohn's at this time, just remission.


----------



## checo

Angrybird said:


> I would still advise at least a yearly check up to make sure things are ok, I have heard of many cases of folks feeling fine to then have a scope confirm active disease inside -  there is no cure for crohn's at this time, just remission.


Ok I will do that and it's a good idea too. 

You are right that no cure for Crohn's at themoment but I think this is true only for allelopathy way of treatment not for homeopathy. The homeopathic way of treatment is a bit longer and slower too, like in my case I start feeling some effects of it after two months of taking medicines. And I believe this is a main reason that people do not like to go for it.


----------



## Lisachicago

Very interesting.  Thanks so much for posting this.  I'm going to see if there is a "radionic homeopathy" doctor here.


----------



## rygon

I think the main reason is that there is no scientific evidence to back up that its doing anything. Thats not to say it isnt (getting evidence is very expensive).

As you are saying this will cure you, does that mean that once you have finished the course of medicine you will not be needing anything else afterwards?

It would be nice to know what exactly was in those tablets as well so others know what to try if going down this route


----------



## checo

To Lisachicago: You should give it a try. And while trying I must say that not to expect the results in few days. It is a slow process that may take time. 

rygon: It's about months ago when I completed my homeopathic course. From that time, I am not taking any sort of medicine. And I was the person who was use to took high dosage of Prednisone on regular basis. Apart from medicine let me add few things here that my homeopathic doc told me. Not especially for IBD people but these are good for a normal and healthy person too,

He told me these things, 
1. Do not drink Cola in any case because of harmful acids in it.
2. Drink fresh juices only. Do not drink tetra packed juice.
3. Do not eat farm chicken. Because the chickens grown up in the farms are prepared in 30-50 days and what chickens eat there are not suitable for human body. Rather, eat chicken that are naturally grown without any artificial food (that chicken will take atleast five months to be ready).
4. Do not eat Cow's Meat. Eat only goat meat.
5. This is really a stunning one, take two 2 tablespoons of fresh lemon juice mixed by 2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil. Take it right before meal every time.

If you have seen homeopathic medicine. The tablets given there are tiny sweet balls and the doctor put different kinds of liquids on it and then put the tablet box in the radionic machine to pass the rays that was observed from my body. I was used to take 6 tablets 30 minutes before meal. It is not like to take it with water but just to put the six balls on your tongue and they will be melt on the tongue in 4,5 minutes.


----------



## D Bergy

I am not a big fan of radionics mainly because I have no good way to test the mechanism and the mechanism is unknown, or to complex for me to understand

I do not outright discount it but am suspicious of it in general. 

In any case, if it seems to be working for you, stick with it.  Because I am suspicious of it I also think it should be monitored by more conventional means. 

I have been looking into radionics somewhat, but I do not know a lot about it

Thank you for the information.  

Dan


----------



## Hobbes650

Happy Thanksgiving Checo! (if you're in the US that is).   I hope to be off the Pred in Feb.  Been on six months so my taper now is real slow.  I have been very thankful for my good health, but I'm still a big baby when it comes to Pred and can't wait to be off one day.  I went 25 years without taking it  so the thought of taking it for 9 months annoys me immensely.  :ybatty:







checo said:


> TO Angrybird: I only see him (My Doc) when I start feeling the sympoms it has been a long time that I see him. Because everything is just perfect since then.
> 
> Blazing saddle: Bascially he give me two types of medicne, tablets and drops that I were supposed to take before and after meal. The drop name was Colic Gas and don't remeber the tablets name. Actually, the homeopathic doc used a radioonic homeopathic machines. Puts drops bottle and tables into the machine configure the machine and then give me the prepared medicines. It took him about 20-25 minutes to prepare everyweek when on my visit.
> 
> Hobbes650: Exactly!
> 
> FullM3lt: Thanks and wish you best of luck and good health too
> 
> D Bergy: In homeopathic, they have a cure for Crohns as well and this was the first question that I asked my homeopathic doctor. You see, I was having IDB since 2008 and with the help of homeopathy it's all gone. You should give it a try. Because there are no side effects for homeopathy. So no worries in trying.


----------



## ForeverCrohns

Hello Checo and everybody!

I am also a believer of homeopathic medicine in fact I have mild Crohn's because I always treat myself with it when ever I can 

That's the true medicine in my opinion and it is how everybody used to be treated and they didn't have as much diseases as we have now

My grandmother treated people using it and Also a very good doctor gave me a diet and some herbs that he claims put a little girl who had severe Crohn's and was about to have a surgery into remission. From my personal experience My body was dependent on Humira that every time I try to stop it I flare worse than when I started taking it and his diet helped me get off Humira without problems and keep me in remission ..    I will ask him to give me the recipes and the diet so everybody can benefit .


----------



## checo

To D Bergy: I think you should read more about it. And give it a try. Hopefully it will also be working for you. It is a cheaper way of treatment as compared to others. The main thing is, you will not be getting any sort of side effects in it. So, no harm in trying.

Hobbes650: Thanks and happy thanks giving to you (I don't live in US but working in a US based firm and got a holiday today for Thanks Giving). Wish you all the very best for your health. 

ForeverCrohns: You are right. Research shows that homeopathic works even for Cancer. While visting my homeo doc I have seen patient suffering from major illness and they are feeling well with homeo. People do not look for or it is not popular it because it is a long and time consuming procedure.


----------



## ForeverCrohns

I agree Checo 

My only issue with it was that he gave me a lot of things to take which was very overwhelming for me .. And also something's tasted bad


----------



## Hobbes650

FC: I am glad things are working out for you.  I am strictly on meds, but will be looking for some other approaches.  My disease isn't bad, in fact my last blood work showed no anemia and the inflammation markers are all back in the normal range.  However, when I taper off the Prednisone I flare back up.  Imuran should be kicking in now, so hopefully this time I can taper of Pred.  Perhaps Entocort will be added back to help that too, and perhaps Humira in few months.  But I do want to try other approaches so that I am not so dependent on medication- that's a good enough reason for me.  But I wouldn't avoid the meds my doctor presrcribed, even if I was feeling fine and the blood tests were ok.  I was diagnosed with IBD in 1986 and the doctor's approach to treating it has changed.  Now, doctors want to be more aggressive, especially early.  This is because even when things are going well, undetected  problems could be forming and the newer drugs are better in preventing things from developing.  I may not go on the biologic if after my next scope, it all looks good.  But getting looked at regularly is a part of my routine, just like getting an annual physical.  You never know what can be brewing down there in silence, so it's a very good idea to keep seeing doctors regularly regardless of any treatment you decide on.


----------



## ForeverCrohns

I agree Hobbes650

I do take my meds on time and do all the doctors ask me to do .. Homeopathic just help me stay in remission and not need stronger meds because of more flare ups or unexpected complications .. It's very important to keep the balance in everything.


----------



## Hobbes650

FC: That's EXACTLY what I a hope to achieve as well!  Drugs suck.


----------



## D Bergy

Homeopathy has some good evidence of effectiveness for some conditions. 

I am familiar with frequency treatments for disease. I have used this method for several conditions successfully.  It sounds as if your treatment is some kind of amalgam of both. 

I may not be understanding it correctly but it does not sound like radionics from your description. 

I am glad it is working for you.  I will have to look into it further. 

Dan


----------



## LondonSnow

I'm glad you're feeling better, but homeopathy is just magic with scientific jargon. Carry on doing whatever you feel works for you, but please please please don't neglect actual medical care because of it!


----------



## princehazrati

Checo : I am new to this group and joined especially to get the address of your Radionics Homeopathy doctor in Pakistan. My Wife is suffering from Crohn's Disease ,recently was admitted in hospital for 10 days and running on heavy medicines.
Just a ray of hope from you . I can visit Pakistan any time if you can provide the contact details of that Doctor who treated you .Please share the contact # ,if you have.


----------



## princehazrati

checo said:


> To Lisachicago: You should give it a try. And while trying I must say that not to expect the results in few days. It is a slow process that may take time.
> 
> rygon: It's about months ago when I completed my homeopathic course. From that time, I am not taking any sort of medicine. And I was the person who was use to took high dosage of Prednisone on regular basis. Apart from medicine let me add few things here that my homeopathic doc told me. Not especially for IBD people but these are good for a normal and healthy person too,
> 
> He told me these things,
> 1. Do not drink Cola in any case because of harmful acids in it.
> 2. Drink fresh juices only. Do not drink tetra packed juice.
> 3. Do not eat farm chicken. Because the chickens grown up in the farms are prepared in 30-50 days and what chickens eat there are not suitable for human body. Rather, eat chicken that are naturally grown without any artificial food (that chicken will take atleast five months to be ready).
> 4. Do not eat Cow's Meat. Eat only goat meat.
> 5. This is really a stunning one, take two 2 tablespoons of fresh lemon juice mixed by 2 tablespoons extra virgin olive oil. Take it right before meal every time.
> 
> If you have seen homeopathic medicine. The tablets given there are tiny sweet balls and the doctor put different kinds of liquids on it and then put the tablet box in the radionic machine to pass the rays that was observed from my body. I was used to take 6 tablets 30 minutes before meal. It is not like to take it with water but just to put the six balls on your tongue and they will be melt on the tongue in 4,5 minutes.


Checo : I am new to this group and joined especially to get the address of your Radionics Homeopathy doctor in Pakistan. My Wife is suffering from Crohn's Disease ,recently was admitted in hospital for 10 days and running on heavy medicines.
Just a ray of hope from you . I can visit Pakistan any time if you can provide the contact details of that Doctor who treated you .Please share the contact # ,if you have.


----------



## atif

hi checo can u tell from where in pakistan u got the homeopathy treatment for Crohn's


----------



## atif

princehazrati said:


> Checo : I am new to this group and joined especially to get the address of your Radionics Homeopathy doctor in Pakistan. My Wife is suffering from Crohn's Disease ,recently was admitted in hospital for 10 days and running on heavy medicines.
> Just a ray of hope from you . I can visit Pakistan any time if you can provide the contact details of that Doctor who treated you .Please share the contact # ,if you have.


did checo gave you the number in pakistan


----------

